# Atletico Madrid - Barcelona. 13 aprile 2016, ore 20.45. TV Premium.



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2016)

Stava quasi per fare il colpaccio l'Atletico la settimana scorsa al Camp Nou. Ma dopo l'espulsione di Torres la partita era praticamente "chiusa". Ma l'Atletico ha dimostrato di potercela fare e deve rimontare il 2-1, missione non impossibile per la banda di Simeone specialmente quando giochi in casa. Per passare il turno all'Atletico serve almeno 1-0. 

Il Barcellona intanto sembra davvero stanca. Le ultime tre partite di Liga ha collezionato 1 punto (Villareal) e due sconfitte col Real e Real Sociedad.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire Atletico Barcellona su Premium

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Aprile 2016)

Forza Cholo.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Aprile 2016)

Gol di Godin e poi zampate per 90 minuti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2016)

All'andata pensavo stravincesse il Barca, ma ora credo veramente nell'impresa Atletico.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

passa il barcellona


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> passa il barcellona



Gufata ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Gufata ?



lasciami lavorare


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

Passerà il Barcellona.. la partita d'andata ha condizionato tutto.

Finisce in pareggio 1-1


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Aprile 2016)

Per me l'Atletico può farcela, perchè il Barca mi sembra in difficoltà seria, soprattutto a livello fisico.


----------



## Snake (13 Aprile 2016)

se l'Atletico la sblocca nei primi 20-25 minuti ce la fa, non credo che il Barca attuale sia nelle condizioni per ribaltare un passivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

Simeone può fare l'ennesima impresa... la maledizione di Sacchi prima o poi arriva inesorabile


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

Gol del Benfica intanto


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

Mah.. quello era rigore per l'Altetico...


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. quello era rigore per l'Altetico...



io non me la vedo più, ho gia capito tutto


----------



## mr.wolf (13 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. quello era rigore per l'Altetico...


ovvio


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

Gooooooool Atletico


----------



## mr.wolf (13 Aprile 2016)

e uno


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2016)

Atletico in vantaggio!


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2016)

1-0 Antoine quanto è forte questo.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Aprile 2016)

Griezmann!!!! Madonna Piqué


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

Gol di Vidal intanto.. che bestia segna sempre


----------



## BB7 (13 Aprile 2016)

L'Atletico SA come giocare contro il Barca


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2016)

Intanto 1-1 Benfica-Bayern Vidal.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

ancora non è niente, ancora non abbiamo visto nulla


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Intanto 1-1 Benfica-Bayern Vidal.



che giocatore fantastico vidal


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2016)

Quanto amo Griezmann


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

Ma passala asino


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

E adesso il Calderon è caldo caldo!


----------



## kolao95 (13 Aprile 2016)

Boh, sarà che avere Godin di fianco facilita le cose, ma 'sto Lucas Hernandez sembra davvero un prodigio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Aprile 2016)

Lucas Hernandez grandissimo talento, è stato impeccabile anche al Nou Camp, con lui e Gimenez l'Atletico si divertirà per molti anni .

Ps. GODO


----------



## Snake (13 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Boh, sarà che avere Godin di fianco facilita le cose, ma 'sto Lucas Hernandez sembra davvero un prodigio.



sarà che qualsiasi centrale in una squadra come l'Atletico sembrerebbe un fenomeno  contro il Barca che gioca allo slow motion figuriamoci poi


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

che Atletico!


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

Se non fosse per la partita d'andata... questi oggi sarebbero già in semifinale


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per la partita d'andata... questi oggi sarebbero già in semifinale



è ancora non è finita, non si sa mai cosa si inventano gli arbitri quando giocano loro purtroppo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

atletico ancora vicino al raddoppio


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

haha simeone impazzito


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2016)

Sembra che l'Atletico stia calando, speriamo che reggano.


----------



## chicagousait (13 Aprile 2016)

L'Atletico sta cedendo, così quelli riusciranno a far gol


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

l'atletico avrà da soffrire fino alla fine


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

L'Atletico è scoppiato.. a momenti arriva il pareggio


----------



## kolao95 (13 Aprile 2016)

Suarez ha devastato l'occhio di Godin..


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2016)

I giocatori del Barca sono tanto forti quanto insopportabili.


----------



## BB7 (13 Aprile 2016)

Suarez da mandare in carcere


----------



## BB7 (13 Aprile 2016)

Certo che sono proprio l'anticalcio i giocatori dell'Atletico


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

Ma questi del Barca il rosso è un optional?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

Rigore e c'era pure il rosso


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

ciao ciao farsa


----------



## kolao95 (13 Aprile 2016)

Madonna santa che roba Filipe Luis! Che giocatore meraviglioso!


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

Gooooooooooooooool 2-0 calma clama


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

GOOOOOAAAAALLLL 
Incredibile il Cholo due volte in semifinale con l'Atletico


----------



## BB7 (13 Aprile 2016)

Rizzoli che non espelle è da licenziare sul posto


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

L'Alteltico è costretto a sudare fino al 95 esimo visto che un gol riapre tutto


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2016)

Griezzmaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Rizzoli che non espelle è da licenziare sul posto



vuole fare carriera


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

Comunque Iniesta doveva prendere il rosso.. il rosso a loro non esiste


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2016)

Giustissimo cosi hanno stra meritato, dico solo meno male che Il Bayern ha fatto fuori la Juve altrimenti la vinceva.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

ancora non è finita, vedo favorito il barcellona


----------



## mr.wolf (13 Aprile 2016)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Rizzoli che non espelle è da licenziare sul posto


Juvellona a casa


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Aprile 2016)

Grande Atletico meritano di vincerla!


----------



## kolao95 (13 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> sarà che qualsiasi centrale in una squadra come l'Atletico sembrerebbe un fenomeno  contro il Barca che gioca allo slow motion figuriamoci poi



Boh, per carità, io seguo poco le partite della Liga e ho visto giocare Lucas poche volte, però mi ha impressionato per essere un '96.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2016)

Era rigore  .


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Aprile 2016)

Era rigore....


----------



## kolao95 (13 Aprile 2016)

Rigore piuttosto netto non dato al Barca.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2016)

Era rigore questo.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

Il BARCa che accerchia l'arbitro roba da juve


----------



## kolao95 (13 Aprile 2016)

Alto! GODO


----------



## mr.wolf (13 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Rigore piuttosto netto non dato al Barca.


ne hanno da pagare ancora


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Aprile 2016)

E per una volta l'ingiustizia e' nei confronti del barca


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2016)

Godo.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

I minuti di recupero sono 20?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

Ha dato 20 minuti di recupero mica?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Aprile 2016)

Filipe Luis che giocatore! Grande Atletico


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2016)

Finitaaaaaaaaaaa godooooooooooooo


----------



## chicagousait (13 Aprile 2016)

Le soddisfazioni arrivano dalla Spagna


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

*Barcellona OUT!!
Simeone CCEZIONALE*


----------



## mr.wolf (13 Aprile 2016)

a casa ciao


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2016)

Grandissimi, sto godendo come un maiale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2016)

Sarebbe bello vedere l'ATletico vincere la Cl.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> a casa ciao



secondo me passa il barcellona


----------

